# CNOC 14 oder 16 Islabike Probefahrt?



## 1234fire (26. Februar 2012)

Hallo allerseits,

gibt es zufällig Thüringer/Sachen hier im Forum, die ihrem Nachwuchs ein CNOC 14 oder 16 gekauft haben und bei denen man mal mit dem Junior zwecks Probefahrt vorbeischauen könnte. Raum Erfurt/Jena/Leipzig wäre perfekt. Wohnen in Weimar.

Zur Zeit fährt mein Kleiner sehr gut auf einem 12er Puky Laufrad. Absolut sicher in der Balance. Ist gerade 4 geworden. Sein Cousin fährt Rad und so hat er den Wunsch geäußert, auch Radfahren zu wollen.

Ich hatte ehrlich gedacht, dass er sich auf einem kleinen Fahrrad irgendwie besser anstellt, aber die bisherigen Tests in diversen Radgeschäften mit Probefahrten waren eine Katastrophe...

Haben Pegasus, Puky, Scott und Giant probiert. Alles 16er. Vielleicht ist er auch noch zu klein dafür, aber er hat sich angestellt, als hätte er noch nie auf einem Zweirad gesessen. Stützräder??? 

Händler meint, 2 Wochen dranlassen, dann abbauen?

Bremsen waren irgendwie alle mies und schwergängig.

Rücktritt kam er auch nicht klar damit.

Klaro, nach so wenig Zeit auf einem Fahrrad hab ich nicht erwartet, dass er gleich losfährt, wie ein Irrer, aber ich hab gedacht, er sitzt das erste mal auf nen Zweirad. Die gesamte Technik, der er beim Laufrad fahren drauf hat, schien auf dem Fahrrad wie weggeblasen...

Daher heute mal hier im Forum... Islabikes hab ich noch nie gehört, aber wenn ich nach Fans dafür suche, dann ist hier sicherlich der richtige Ort. Nach den bisherigen Erfahrungen hab ich dennoch Scheu, die Katze im Sack zu kaufen, auch wenn ich hier niemandem auf die Füße treten möchte.

Also, lasst mal hören, ob es hier in der Gegend begeisterte Isla Biker gibt.

Danke schonmal herzlich
Volkmar


----------



## zaskar76 (27. Februar 2012)

Ich musste 1-2 Stunden gebückt neben her joggen und immer am Sattel oder Sattel/Lenker festhalten, dann gings . War auch von Laufrad auf Cnoc ohne Stützräder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Y_G (27. Februar 2012)

Berlin wäre machbar...


----------



## chris5000 (27. Februar 2012)

1234fire schrieb:


> Die gesamte Technik, der er beim Laufrad fahren drauf hat, schien auf dem Fahrrad wie weggeblasen...[...]
> Stützräder???



Nein. Besser einfach erstmal die Pedalen abschrauben, und ihn sich kurz laufradmäßig ans Rad gewöhnen lassen. Nach ner Stunde oder so, wieder mit Pedalen probieren.



1234fire schrieb:


> Rücktritt kam er auch nicht klar damit.


Verständlich. Unsereins kommt mit so einem QWuatsch ja auch nicht zurecht.  Und gerade beim Radfahrenlernen ist es natürlich extrem hinderlich, wenn sich die Kurbeln/Pedale zum Anfahren nicht frei in Position bewegen lassen.



1234fire schrieb:


> CNOC 14 oder 16 Islabike Probefahrt?


Miss doch erstmal seine Schrittlänge in Socken und vergleiche mit Islas Größentabelle ("minimum inside leg"). Wenn er dann nicht grade an einer Zwischengröße steht, weisst Du wenigstens schonmal, ob Du nach einer 14er oder 16er Probefahrt suchst und fährst am Ende nicht 100km umsonst zur falschen Radgröße. (http://islabikes.com/bike_pages/pdfs/sizes/Size_Chart_web.pdf) 




1234fire schrieb:


> Katze im Sack


Wenn Du das Kinderbikes-Forum bzw. vor allem Islabikes Allgemein etwas überfliegst, wirst Du Erfahrungen mit Isalbikes von zig "Katze-im-Sack"-Käufern finden. Ich glaube ich lehne mich nicht aus dem Fenster, wenn ich behaupte, dass 95% davon nicht nur zufrieden, sondern begeistert über die erhaltene "Katze" sind/waren  Mir sind aus all den Jahren nur dre negative Erfahrungsberichte in Erinnerung: Zwei davon waren von einem konkurrierenden Händler/Hersteller gefaked (und wurden  dementsprechend durch die Moderation gelöscht) und einer monierte eine defekte/zu fest angezogene HR-Nabe. Wobei sich das durch das Islas Angebot, wahlweise Hinterrad oder das gesamte Rad zu ersetzen, auch in Wohlgefallen auflöste.

Gruß,
Chris


----------



## acmecorp (28. Februar 2012)

chris5000 schrieb:


> Miss doch erstmal seine Schrittlänge in Socken


Übrigens misst sich die Schrittlänge bei Kindern am einfachsten (und genauesten) so:
Körperlänge im Stehen messen, Körperlänge im Sitzen messen. Beides am besten an einer Wand.
Stehen - Sitzen = Schrittlänge


----------



## chris5000 (28. Februar 2012)

acmecorp schrieb:


> Körperlänge im Sitzen messen



Dann aber ohne Stuhl und mit Geodreieck am Knie, um einen 90 Grad-Winkel zwischen Ober- und Unterschenkel sicherzustellen? Oder wie? 

Mit Verlaub: Einfach hört sich das für mich nicht an. Und genau auch nicht wirklich.

Warum nicht einfach stehend an der Wand und mit Buch o.ä in den Schritt drücken und Abstand Boden/Oberkante Buch an der Wand abmessen?


----------



## acmecorp (28. Februar 2012)

Hab beides getestet, das mit dem Buch ist bei Kindern nicht so einfach (und auch bei manchem Erwachsenen nicht).
Natürlich am Boden sitzend. Geodreieck ist nicht nötig, Boden und Wand sind zumindest bei uns im rechten Winkel zueinander.
Probier's doch mal aus, es ist wirklich einfach und genau.


----------



## 1234fire (28. Februar 2012)

schrittlänge messen ist keine wissenschaft. ging ganz einfach. 42 cm. ist ja eh nur eine momentaufnahme, hehe


----------



## chris5000 (28. Februar 2012)

acmecorp schrieb:


> Natürlich am Boden sitzend



Ah, sorry. Das war mein Denkfehler.


----------



## chris5000 (28. Februar 2012)

1234fire schrieb:


> 42 cm. ist ja eh nur eine momentaufnahme, hehe



So weisst Du dann jetzt, dass es ums CNOC 16 geht (wenn Du nicht in 6 Monaten schon ein größeres Rad kaufen möchtest)


----------



## 1234fire (28. Februar 2012)

genau. werde das 16er ins auge fassen. vielleicht findet sich ja noch einer, wo man ein 16er aus der nähe betrachten kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supernase (28. März 2012)

Hey ich hab beim Händler um die Ecke ne alternative zum Islabike gefunden. http://www.kaniabikes.de/modelle-2012/ und der Händler hat sie im Laden stehen. www.hardys.tv leider bauen die nur 20" und 24"


----------



## Cyborg (28. März 2012)

supernase schrieb:


> Hey ich hab beim Händler um die Ecke ne alternative zum Islabike gefunden. http://www.kaniabikes.de/modelle-2012/ und der Händler hat sie im Laden stehen. www.hardys.tv leider bauen die nur 20" und 24"



Ja neee is klar. Auch Scott ist da im Vergleich bockschwer.


----------



## tanja3612 (21. Mai 2012)

Y_G schrieb:


> Berlin wäre machbar...


 

Ach, wirklich? Das wäre für mich ja jetzt sehr interessant.
Ich bin jetzt allerdings leider zu dusselig, mit Dir Kontakt aufzunehmen (oder es geht eben einfach nicht)... 
Kannst Du dich bei mir melden?

Wäre sehr toll!
Danke
Tanja


----------



## Hagenpitcher (25. Juni 2012)

Also bei mir in Dresden steht ein blaues 14 Zoll. Das Gerät ist einfach nur der Hammer. Wenn man sieht wie der kleine Racker an der Elbe die anderen Verkehrsteilnehmer teilweise versägt, dann schaut man schon etwas überrrascht. Das Handling und vor allem die Bremsen sind einfach nur genial. Da hab ich das Wort "STOPP" noch nicht zu Ende gesprochen, da hat unser Kleiner schon ne Vollbremsung gemacht und steht sofort. Auch bergauf geht das Bike echt gut. Ich werde sicher die nächsten Bikes für unseren alle in England kaufen. 

Also meiner Meinung kann man da ruhig die "Katze im Sack" kaufen. Ich habs auch gemacht und nicht bereuht.

CU Hagen


----------

